# Remote ICD Interrogation



## amym (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it appropriate to bill CPT 93295 when a Remote ICD Interrogation (one transmission) is performed?


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Sep 22, 2011)

amym said:


> is it appropriate to bill cpt 93295 when a remote icd interrogation (one transmission) is performed?


yes you can but if the patient was monitored less than 30 days don not report it. It doesn't matter how many transnissions as long as it's in that 30 day window. Hope this helps


----------



## amym (Sep 28, 2011)

Instead of bringing a patient to the office for ICD interrogation, one was perfomed remotely.  This resulted in one transmission and 1 report for the interrogation.  Typically we would bill 93289-26 when done in office but what code do I use for remote?


----------

